# Please suggest a food to replace NB



## Jennet (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I see nobody likes NB so please suggest a new food for my 2 dogs within the same price range and no chicken. I am so confused after looking at all these dog sites that I don't know what to do. I used to feed my poodle nutro max for years- that is really bad I know. What about wellness? I have a bag of that- the fish formula- they sent me a $5 off coupon. I have also tried BB- the lambg formula- they both liked that and I liked the kibble size. HELP please.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I think TOTW is the best food your going to get, in that price range. Here's a site for TOTW. $35.99 including shipping. Use coupon code vis123

PetCareRx search results for 'taste of the wild'

Here's some others

Before Grain
Whole earth farms
By Nature
Diamond Naturals
dogwells nutrisca
Fromm
kirkland
4health
premium edge
chicken soup
wellness


Here are some sites to help you with

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

First of all, are you feeding Natural Balance at the moment? What kind of NB are you talking about? I am feeding NB LIDs...especially the Duck & Pot. and the Sweet Pot. & Fish. I have senior dogs and one has allergies. This food fits the bill, but I also add canned meat dog foods like Wellness 95%, BG, Evangers, By Nature, Canine Caviar Duck, etc. I personally like this food for my dogs. They have all improved since feeding it. We are going on 2 months using it now. The allergy dog has better skin, the older females have no tear stains and urine issues have cleared up, as well. Plus they like it! Some people don't like it because it has lower protein and the meat is not the first ingredient, so they will say it is not a good dog food, but it is my choice and is working for my dogs. I think some of it is manufactured by Diamond, and some people say all food made in a Diamond facility must be bad, IDK... Some people don't advocate any kibble, they prefer home cooked or especially raw. I don't want to do that, but I don't say those methods are bad. Feeding choices and methods are a personal decision, IMHO. Of course, I think you should do your own research into ingredients and what makes a better food, then take into consideration your dog(s)' health situation, your budget, your lifestyle, etc. and then do what you think is best. Bottom line, with all this said (sorry for rambling lol), because some don't like NB doesn't mean it's a "bad" food. Wellness, BB and TOTW are also good foods, IF they work for you and your dog(s). My dogs don't do well on TOTW, but they've done okay on Wellness (especially Core), BB, Fromm 4-Star. They didn't do so well on Orijen, but fine on Acana. It's a trial and error to find what does work...I will listen to other's opinions, but the final decision is mine to feed what I think is best. I'd say Natural Balance, Wellness or Blue Buffalo are all decent choices, so go with what you like best for your dogs. Good luck with whatever you choose. :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Jennet (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the last 2 replies- very helpful. I am now feeding NB - have been for about 1 1/2 yrs since finding out my poodle was allergic to chicken. I also put my new dog on it after taking off the puppy food. I usually feed the lamb but now have a bag of the sweet pot and fish. They both love the duck but that is the lowest in protein. So bottom line I want to stay with NB since my older dog does do well on it and he has IBS and has had elevated liver enzymes in the past. They both itch some even on the NB. I am just a little afraid of the higher protein foods- tried wellness puppy with the young one and had to take it back from loose stools. Maybe I will just buy some cans of a good quality and add in for 1 meal a day- how does that sound? easier than trying to experiment with soooo many different brands. How long can you keep a can in the refrig and how much dry should I take out to substitute for the wet? Thanks to everyone.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi! Like I said in my post before, that is what I do...add in canned meat. I really can't tell you how much to put in and how much kibble to take out, because I just guess at it LOL. I only put about 1 tblsp. or so (maybe 2 tblsp.) with each meal and I add in some water to mix it up. I feed twice a day and my dogs eat either 1/2 c. a day or 2/3 c. a day depending in the dog (I have 4 ranging in 18lbs. to 27lbs.). They are older and couch potatoes hahaha. As for how long the cans remain good in the fridge....I use up a can within 2-3 days (4 days at the most) with my 4 and it's always good. So, I change up the cans every 2-3 days for variety. This works for mine, but don't know if it'd be okay with yours. You'll just have to try and see. Good luck! :biggrin1:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

They sell can covers to make food last longer.

pet food can covers items - Get great deals on Pet Supplies, Home Garden items on eBay.com!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, Cast, they do...I forgot about that eventhough I have a few lol. I actually got mine free from a dogfood rep! They don't cost much either...less than 2.00 most places.


----------

